# A selection of GCSE Coursework 2012



## Aled Dafis (10 May 2012)

Hi, I thought some of you would like to have a look at what my Design and Technology class have been up to this year.

They were given three options as initial briefs to follow, 
Storage based on the work of Ross Lovegrove (natural forms etc.)
Low voltage lighting
Cycling accessory

Here we go - not in any particular order.

Sion Whittingham - Storage based on a DNA Helix











Ed Bransden - Desk storage based on a pitcher plant





Steffan Roberts - Adjustable desk lamp










Ifor Jones - Flame lamp





Daniel Garside - Desk lamp





Emyr Jones - Storage cabinet










Aron Dafydd - Standard lamp (about 4' 6" tall)





Sion Lewis - Cofee table made from a single plank of local Ash










Iwan Williams - Desk/inspection lamp





Not too bad for a bunch of 15/16 year olds. There are more, but I won't bore you any further.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## deserter (10 May 2012)

Very good work, and some promising young craftsmen there also. If you have the time I for one would love to see more examples. I think so often we can learn so much from the younger mind, if we just stop and look/listen.


----------



## Webby (11 May 2012)

Some nice designs and craftsmanship from the youngsters


----------



## thick_mike (11 May 2012)

Great stuff, I teach in a secondary school and I see great work from students every day.

We need more of this to counteract the knee jerk "country's going to the dogs" brigade we often see around here.


----------



## AndyT (11 May 2012)

Congrats to all of them - imaginative and ambitious projects.


----------



## Racers (11 May 2012)

Hi,

Some very nice stuff there.


Pete


----------



## SteveB43 (11 May 2012)

Very impressive,  & backed up by a dedicated teacher no doubt.
I particularly liked the Storage cabinet, an unexpected twist....

needs some background music, anyone remember the Vision On - The Gallery tune

Cheers!


----------



## TheTiddles (11 May 2012)

Considering who it is making these things, it's pretty impressive. Who came top? My money is pn Sion Whittingham - Storage based on a DNA Helix

Aidan


----------



## Aled Dafis (11 May 2012)

Thank for the kind comments guys!

Aidan, unfortunately I'm not allowed to disclose marks etc. but as you guessed, Sion's work is pretty good and scored very well. In fact they all did well with half the class in the A / A* zone.

Aled


----------



## JackWheeler995 (11 May 2012)

looks good should be proud of that lot


----------



## Dodge (12 May 2012)

Some really impressive stuff there and obviously they have only been able to achieve it with your encouragement - Well done Aled.

I had a truly inspirational Woodworking master when i was at boarding school who picked up that i had a flair for woodwork and if it wasnt for him and my grandfather i wouldn't be doing what i am today.

We must make sure that are younger generation get hands on experience and don't just become another era of clueless designers!


----------



## jadboog (15 May 2012)

This is really good to see, but I was under the impression kids didn't learn woodwork these days - all the tools and workbenches in D&T workshops had been done away with and replaced with Computer labs - glad to be proven wrong!


----------



## disco_monkey79 (17 May 2012)

Excellent work, kudos to your students.

Did anyone else browse through them, with the music from Tony Hart's gallery in their head??


----------



## kferris (24 Aug 2012)

Hi Aled
just joined the network and seen these excellent gcse products. a few of my yr 11 students want to do the lighting project this year (product design not resistant materials) and I would really welcome some advice on delivering it. we have done an LED mood light project in ks3, so they have background in basic electrical circuits and components and wood/plastics, although not much metal. which materials do you provide? and which processes do you cover to support the lighting project? do you use LEDs and student made PCBs or do you buy these in? Or use standard lamp making kit flex etc?
any help would be so welcome!
cheers


----------



## Grahamshed (24 Aug 2012)

Takes me back to my school woodwork shop. I was an expert at mortice and tennon daylight viewers.
Nothing has changed much


----------

